# When Self Driving autonomous vehicles are deployed



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Will riders be encouraged to tip?

I was discussing on FB today about the new robotic restaurant in Newark, with robotic servers and this question came up in regards to the restaurant.

But Uber is going this same way

https://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/new...izes-Food-Service_Philadelphia-512279732.html


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

No worries, It is not going to happened in your life time.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

I agree with Polomarko, AV's are a LONG time away.

On point, I'm not going to tip some machine. I don't care what they do. Would someone tip at a robowash?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Will riders be encouraged to tip?
> 
> I was discussing on FB today about the new robotic restaurant in Newark, with robotic servers and this question came up in regards to the restaurant.
> 
> ...


What a HORRIBLE FUTURE they are planning !

Devoid of Human Interaction !


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

ATMs ruined the world

Video games and weed killer human interaction


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

Polomarko said:


> No worries, It is not going to happened in your life time.


ROFLMAO, already HAPPENING in Las Vegas, near the strip. My friend took one (!) 
In his words: "suddenly, a pop-up window comes, saying "Would you like to try (or, be would you feel comfortable, or forgot) taking a ride in one of our driverless cars?" He got all excited, "Sure, Yeah!" Soon, a large BLACK SUV pulls up. Everything looks as normal, except - no one's at the driver seat.

Long story short: he sat in the back (on the usual right) & after his initial excitement ceased, he:
1) started to feel "increasingly weird" and "uncomfortable",
2) that it "was actually lonely" , and ... wait for it... that
3) his Fancy Black DriverLess MISSED its required pre-programmed exit from the main road to the side street) due to (he thinks) heavy traffic logistics. So, "they got lost for a while" before getting back on track. 
TRUE STORY, LOL. 
Surprisingly, with ALL that extensive UBER testings in San Francisco, plus the ads propaganda for the UBER's Next Best Thing after Jesus AT-EVERY-CORNER (utopia, I agree) - it's the LYFT that already IS doing it: their driverless fleet is approved and running. Go figure.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Polomarko said:


> No worries, It is not going to happened in your life time.


Yeah, uber is not going to pay for all the cars, gas, and maintenance the drivers are paying for now.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I imagine the automated cars will stack on the same dead end streets the apps send drivers to.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Kembolicous said:


> Yeah, uber is not going to pay for all the cars, gas, and maintenance the drivers are paying for now.


That is indeed a big problem. A fleet of vehicles is a huge investment and cost.

Even though the name of the company is "Uber Technologies", in truth, the name of the outfit should be "Uber Public Relations". The real breakthrough that Uber made was convincing hundreds of thousands to use their family cars as taxis in their spare time. If Mr. Kalanick had came to me and told me his business plan, I would have had to humbly decline, I just couldn't see it being that popular with so many drivers.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Kembolicous said:


> Yeah, uber is not going to pay for all the cars, gas, and maintenance the drivers are paying for now.


They ain't going to care if the profit per car is low. They will have a gazillion cars. Only people that have only 1 car care about that.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Polomarko said:


> No worries, It is not going to happened in your life time.


Agreed, if you're currently an octogenarian



tohunt4me said:


> What a HORRIBLE FUTURE they are planning !
> 
> Devoid of Human Interaction !


Yeah, everyone loved the horse too.
Damn U Henry Ford !!!


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

I_Like_Spam said:


> That is indeed a big problem. A fleet of vehicles is a huge investment and cost.


I'll say. I just don't see how a company that has already lost a reported 6 billion or more is going to be able to raise the requisite capital for investing in a coast-to-coast fleet of cutting-edge technology, driver-less cars. Does anyone know how many Uber drivers are out there now? They would need at the very least _hundreds of thousands_ of SDVs -- then highly trained maintenance crews in every city to keep them running. It seems hopelessly improbable to me.



I_Like_Spam said:


> The real breakthrough that Uber made was convincing hundreds of thousands to use their family cars as taxis in their spare time. If Mr. Kalanick had came to me and told me his business plan, I would have had to humbly decline, I just couldn't see it being that popular with so many drivers.


In principle, the idea is not that bad: there are millions of cars sitting idle most of the time, and people wanting rides, so letting people use their otherwise underutilized resource to pick up some spare change looks plausible on the face of it. But in practice, it's ridiculous. That's underscored by the fact that pay to drivers has been going down, down, down for years, and what the bottom might be is not clear.

I don't see how this business can survive in the long term. If they stopped trying to engineer their way to a driver-less future, perhaps they could stop the hemorrhaging of cash for a while. But if they don't also increase driver pay at some point, eventually they will run out of people who are willing to give driving for Uber a shot. Then they will either have to be content with operating an extensive automated dispatching service, or die.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'll say. I just don't see how a company that has already lost a reported 6 billion or more is going to be able to raise the requisite capital for investing in a coast-to-coast fleet of cutting-edge technology, driver-less cars. Does anyone know how many Uber drivers are out there now? They would need at the very least _hundreds of thousands_ of SDVs -- then highly trained maintenance crews in every city to keep them running. It seems hopelessly improbable to me.
> 
> In principle, the idea is not that bad: there are millions of cars sitting idle most of the time, and people wanting rides, so letting people use their otherwise underutilized resource to pick up some spare change looks plausible on the face of it. But in practice, it's ridiculous. That's underscored by the fact that pay to drivers has been going down, down, down for years, and what the bottom might be is not clear.
> 
> I don't see how this business can survive in the long term. If they stopped trying to engineer their way to a driver-less future, perhaps they could stop the hemorrhaging of cash for a while. But if they don't also increase driver pay at some point, eventually they will run out of people who are willing to give driving for Uber a shot. Then they will either have to be content with operating an extensive automated dispatching service, or die.


You could have said the same thing about selling everyone on the planet a $1000 phone and then having them line up to pay $100 per month service fee. And yet it happened.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> You could have said the same thing about selling everyone on the planet a $1000 phone and then having them line up to pay $100 per month service fee. And yet it happened.


If you think the prospects for this are good, you probably should be putting a sizable chunk of your savings in Uber stock.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> If you think the prospects for this are good, you probably should be putting a sizable chunk of your savings in Uber stock.


Why would I do that? I like to control risk, not stick my neck out.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Agreed, if you're currently an octogenarian
> 
> 
> Yeah, everyone loved the horse too.
> Damn U Henry Ford !!!


You could Eat your Horse !

S.D.C.S may shred You !


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

Should be interesting when a driverless car pulls up to pick you up on a Saturday night and it's full of the last guys' vomit.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Asmedious said:


> Should be interesting when a driverless car pulls up to pick you up on a Saturday night and it's full of the last guys' vomit.


I don't see how they haven't realized the likelihood that paxes will act even more irresponsibly if there aren't drivers present in the car with them. We know what they are ready to do right now even with the owner of the car right there. If Uber's answer is supposed to be "well, we will just charge their credit cards for clean up costs", I think we can all easily imagine how well that will go over with the Uber customer base.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't see how they haven't realized the likelihood that paxes will act even more irresponsibly if there aren't drivers present in the car with them. We know what they are ready to do right now even with the owner of the car right there. If Uber's answer is supposed to be "well, we will just charge their credit cards for clean up costs", I think we can all easily imagine how well that will go over with the Uber customer base.


⚠Interiors & exteriors of SDC will be monitored.⚠

Bust up the high tech car and U Bought It, unless car's owner decide to file charges and have u arrested. Sending a message to the general public.

?Tesla has "sentry mode" (as will SDC) recorded a person outside the vehicle Keying It.
?Cops showed up at her door 3am for arrest and charges of damaging private property

Tesla sentry mode technology which will roll out in all SDC also⚠ Caught a Rapist.?
https://electrek.co/2019/05/30/tesla-sentry-mode-leads-to-arrest-police/
https://electrek.co/2019/04/01/tesla-vandal-arrested-footage-sentry-mode/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Asmedious said:


> Should be interesting when a driverless car pulls up to pick you up on a Saturday night and it's full of the last guys' vomit.


Wonder if S.D.C. can tell if someone is hiding in the car ?
S.D.C. arrives at Your house.
Armed Robber rises up from floorboard.



Ignatz said:


> Interiors & exteriors of SDC will be monitored.
> Bust up the high tech car and U Bought It, unless car's owner decide to file charges and have u arrested. Sending a message to the general public.
> 
> Tesla has "sentry mode" (as will SDC) recorded a person outside the vehicle Keying It.
> ...


Of course
Your car will Spy on You also !


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Gents, be forewarned, step out of your domicile and you're being recorded, while facial recognition is confirming your identity



tohunt4me said:


> Wonder if S.D.C. can tell if someone is hiding in the car ?
> S.D.C. arrives at Your house.
> Armed Robber rises up from floorboard.
> 
> ...


Don't bogart that doobie Bro


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> Interiors & exteriors of SDC will be monitored.
> Bust up the high tech car and U Bought It


Again, that sounds great as a bumper-sticker slogan. But as a practical matter, riders will be able to easily dispute the credit card charges, and Uber will have to present convincing evidence in each individual case, and may very well wind up having to sue in small claims courts all over the farkin' place if they want to pursue these cases. Moreover, they are, as we all know, very reluctant to charge riders now: they are well aware that Uber ridership is highly price sensitive, and if they have to start hitting riders with large credit card charges it would be a shit storm of bad PR for them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> They ain't going to care if the profit per car is low. They will have a gazillion cars. Only people that have only 1 car care about that.


UNSUSTAINABLE



Ignatz said:


> Gents, be forewarned, step out of your domicile and you're being recorded, while facial recognition is confirming your identity
> 
> 
> Don't bogart that doobie Bro


You Just Too Damned happy about loss of privacy and spying.
I think you are part of the problem.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Again, that sounds great as a bumper-sticker slogan. But as a practical matter, riders will be able to easily dispute the credit card charges, and Uber will have to present convincing evidence in each individual case, and may very well wind up having to sue in small claims courts all over the farkin' place if they want to pursue these cases. Moreover, they are, as we all know, very reluctant to charge riders now: they are well aware that Uber ridership is highly price sensitive, and if they have to start hitting riders with large credit card charges it would be a shit storm of bad PR for them.


U would "dispute" a charge showing u with facial recognition in living color frame by frame destroying private property ? Google ur name and there u are on YouTube acting the fool. Employers will cast u adrift ? you'll be an embarrassment to friends and family. A social outcast ✅

❤Bad PR? Majority of the population are Law Abiding and welcome exposure and elimination of Social Lying ? Deviants

Dude, this technology is already deployed throughout cities.
Step out of your Sullivan County Trailer and you're being recorded


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

lyft_rat said:


> You could have said the same thing about selling everyone on the planet a $1000 phone and then having them line up to pay $100 per month service fee. And yet it happened.


Or E bikes.
O wait.
That Flopped.
Miserablay.
Like S.D.C.'s will


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> UNSUSTAINABLE


That's what she said


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> That's what she said


She was right!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

P.S. I like your icon.
Is that







Domestic Violence or Terrorism being portrayed ?


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ignatz said:


> U would "dispute" a charge showing u with facial recognition in living color frame by frame destroying private property ?


You're talking about vandalism -- a criminal matter. That's not going to just be a charge on a credit card.

I'm talking about vomiting, other "bodily fluids", mud and dirt on seats, and the other routine messes that drivers see in their cars every day. The costs for these will absolutely be disputed by riders all the time -- for no other reason than that people will know that Uber is not going to go through the trouble of suing thousands and thousands of people for charges of under $250. It would cost them more to pursue the cases in local small claims courts than they could get.



Ignatz said:


> ❤Bad PR? Majority of the population are Law Abiding and welcome exposure and elimination of Social Lying ? Deviants
> 
> Dude, this technology is already deployed throughout cities


Whether or not millions of people will be willing to accept being under very close video surveillance every time they get into an SDV remains to be seen. Good luck to Uber if they think they will be able to successfully charge a rider's credit card every time they leave their McDonald's trash behind -- which they _absolutely will do_. And good luck to them if they think riders won't have a big problem with it if cars arrive with trash already in them from the last scumbag who was in there.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You're talking about vandalism -- a criminal matter. That's not going to just be a charge on a credit card.
> 
> I'm talking about vomiting, other "bodily fluids", mud and dirt on seats, and the other routine messes that drivers see in their cars every day. The costs for these will absolutely be disputed by riders all the time -- for no other reason than that people will know that Uber is not going to go through the trouble of suing thousands and thousands of people for charges of under $250. It would cost them more to pursue the cases in local small claims courts than they could get.
> 
> Whether or not millions of people will be willing to accept being under very close video surveillance every time they get into an SDV remains to be seen. Good luck to Uber if they think they will be able to successfully charge a rider's credit card every time they leave their McDonald's trash behind -- which they _absolutely will do_. And good luck to them if they think riders won't have a big problem with it if cars arrive with trash already in them from the last scumbag who was in there.


You gotta start driving in a more civilized area.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Asmedious said:


> Should be interesting when a driverless car pulls up to pick you up on a Saturday night and it's full of the last guys' vomit.


That isn't going to happen, and I'll tell you why.

The self-cleaning public restroom has already been invented. We had one in Pittsburgh on the South Side.

After the customer leaves, the restroom going into cleaning mode and that is that.

The self drivers will all have plastic seats that will clean right off, and it will clean itself on the way to its next ping.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

It will never get stuck in a traffic circle and lock the doors and relentlessly clean itself while pax are aboard. Not once will this happen because this company would never, ever put some imperfect ai on the road to spray bleach in your face and squeegee your buttocks while suddenly pitching you towards the windshield. They just wouldn't do that. It's going to be perfect. You won't suddenly wake up on the hood grabbing the wipers while the ai tries to catapult you into a bin cause the sunroof will have already decided...oh...nevermind.

We have nothing to worry about. There will be full disclosures and mandatory arbitration by a panel of immature deities just like now.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

its gonna be a shitshow and fun to watch the cluster F


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Will riders be encouraged to tip?
> 
> I was discussing on FB today about the new robotic restaurant in Newark, with robotic servers and this question came up in regards to the restaurant.
> 
> ...


Why would anyone tip a robot? It's not like they actually use the money and all you're doing is contributing to the company's bottom line. Why would anyone do that?


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

When that happens people will not like them, and we will be just fine


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> It will never get stuck in a traffic circle and lock the doors and relentlessly clean itself while pax are aboard. Not once will this happen because this company would never, ever put some imperfect ai on the road to spray bleach in your face and squeegee your buttocks while suddenly pitching you towards the windshield. They just wouldn't do that. It's going to be perfect. You won't suddenly wake up on the hood grabbing the wipers while the ai tries to catapult you into a bin cause the sunroof will have already decided...oh...nevermind.
> 
> We have nothing to worry about. There will be full disclosures and mandatory arbitration by a panel of immature deities just like now.


From what I've read on here, some buttocks need a good squeegeeing and some would just enjoy it. Uber could charge extra.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> You're talking about vandalism -- a criminal matter. That's not going to just be a charge on a credit card.
> 
> I'm talking about vomiting, other "bodily fluids", mud and dirt on seats, and the other routine messes that drivers see in their cars every day. The costs for these will absolutely be disputed by riders all the time -- for no other reason than that people will know that Uber is not going to go through the trouble of suing thousands and thousands of people for charges of under $250. It would cost them more to pursue the cases in local small claims courts than they could get.
> 
> Whether or not millions of people will be willing to accept being under very close video surveillance every time they get into an SDV remains to be seen. Good luck to Uber if they think they will be able to successfully charge a rider's credit card every time they leave their McDonald's trash behind -- which they _absolutely will do_. And good luck to them if they think riders won't have a big problem with it if cars arrive with trash already in them from the last scumbag who was in there.


Corporate guys sitting in an office don't see all that. They're set for a big surprise


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

They're going out of biz after first recall for safety. No one can fix this mess but a big button or big butt. when one button control all the SDC's.


----------



## 1776abe (Apr 8, 2019)

Driverless cars will only work in a controlled environment in a straight line back and forth. They would block all traffic except driverless cars on las Vegas strip


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Anyone who says that a driverless car with an empty driver's seat pulled up is lying. There's a safety driver in all driverless cars right now.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

2smart2drive said:


> ROFLMAO, already HAPPENING in Las Vegas, near the strip. My friend took one (!)
> In his words: "suddenly, a pop-up window comes, saying "Would you like to try (or, be would you feel comfortable, or forgot) taking a ride in one of our driverless cars?" He got all excited, "Sure, Yeah!" Soon, a large BLACK SUV pulls up. Everything looks as normal, except - no one's at the driver seat.
> 
> Long story short: he sat in the back (on the usual right) & after his initial excitement ceased, he:
> ...


Driverless cars are hampered with ethical issues.

Is the car programmed to protect the driver first? Or does the software decide when you die?

Example: you are a pax going to the Grand Canyon. A school bus loaded with children arrive at a dangerous spot just as your driverless approaches. You will hit the bus or drive off the cliffs edge and plummet to the canyon floor. T 1) does the software crash into the bus in hopes you will survive, at the risk of injuring others? Or 2) does the driverless car drive you to you death so the children will be unharmed?

Another example might be the choice of hitting the partially full bus resulting in your injury or death vs plowing down 3 first grade students, but saving your life. Think that isn't too tough an ethical challenge, let me add a twist. The bus actually has 10 children still on board. Now, do you kill three to prevent injury, and possible death to 11?
In the real world, the driverless car will need to always assume a parked bus is either empty or full to capacity, and then make the life or death decision for humans.

Most importantly: who programs the driverless car and will their opinions on the value of my life be consistent with my own?

Pay more attention when naysayers are heard stating "if you ride in a driverless car, you may be risking your life." Some of these people know exactly what issues will keep you up at night. The issues are horrifyingly real.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Anyone who says that a driverless car with an empty driver's seat pulled up is lying. There's a safety driver in all driverless cars right now.


Yep, but he is texting, just like the transit drivers in Boston.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Again, that sounds great as a bumper-sticker slogan. But as a practical matter, riders will be able to easily dispute the credit card charges, and Uber will have to present convincing evidence in each individual case, and may very well wind up having to sue in small claims courts all over the farkin' place if they want to pursue these cases. Moreover, they are, as we all know, very reluctant to charge riders now: they are well aware that Uber ridership is highly price sensitive, and if they have to start hitting riders with large credit card charges it would be a shit storm of bad PR for them.


Ridership is price sensitive???

Not in the northeast. In fact, I think the economy and loose lending standards have driven credit card debt to all time highs, and for many individual card holders, ride share will soon be revealed as a contributor to our next financial crisis.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Ridership is price sensitive???
> 
> Not in the northeast. In fact, I think the economy and loose lending standards have driven credit card debt to all time highs, and for many individual card holders, ride share will soon be revealed as a contributor to our next financial crisis.


Indeed, I wonder how most of my pax can afford the ride. We may have to forgive all rideshare debt. This would mean that we the taxpayers are paying for part of each ride. :errwhat:


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> Indeed, I wonder how most of my pax can afford the ride. We may have to forgive all rideshare debt. This would mean that we the taxpayers are paying for part of each ride. :errwhat:


We the drivers will be paying twice as we borrowed against our life and assets.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Driverless cars are hampered with ethical issues.
> 
> Is the car programmed to protect the driver first? Or does the software decide when you die?


I am so sick of this argument, as if self-driving cars are programmed with an ethical dilemma or that they are making life-or-death decisions on your behalf. This argument is a complete Strawman made up by someone who doesn't have ANY understanding on how self-driving cars work.

Self-driving cars really only have 2 protocols: 1. Follow a navigation route, 2. Don't bump into things.

A self-driving car isn't going to plow pedestrians on a sidewalk in order to save itself from a collision....mostly because, to the car, the sidewalk is not a thing that exists. It was never an option, in the first place. It's like a RPG character suddenly falling out of the map. Similarly, it's not going to drive off a cliff. The car isn't weighing consequences of the value of a child's life.

Self-driving cars have ONE failsafe: "****ING COME TO A STOP!!!" In the middle of the road? "SURE!!!" Even if someone is behind you? "YUP!!!" Even if a Garbage truck with no brakes is careening towards you? "NOTHING I CAN DO ABOUT THAT!!!"

And let's be honest, if something is about to hit you, most drivers can't react, anyway, so it's a moot point. Except on a railroad track, coming to a complete stop and bracing yourself is still a pretty damn good failsafe. I've seen enough brake-check dashcam videos to know that sometimes a 2-person fender-bender is a much better outcome than a driver over-reacting and flipping their car into oncoming vehicles.

Self-driving cars are not concerned with school buses, children, bicyclists, sidewalks, cliffs. The only, singular, safety protocol that a self-driving car follows is to not bump ITSELF into something. There is nothing it can do about something bumping into it. There is no moral dilemma, it's simply not a thing.

Back on topic, Automation can only go so far in the service industry. I've been to a lot of "Automated" fast food joints and I don't see a reduction in staff. And mostly for 3 reasons:
1.Nobody uses the darn machines. They're either broken or the average customer is too fukkin stupid to place their own order.
2.Customers NEED someone to complain to when their order is wrong....and complain, they will.
3.Someone's still gotta cook the food, wipe the tables, mop the floor....and prevent horrible people from LITERALLY shitting on the tables, just to post it on YouTube.

In summary, the reason automation will never take over the service industry is because humans are horrible and disgusting creatures. Any store that goes full automation (or has less than 3 employees at any given time) will literally become as safe and clean as a Chicago Back Alley. People will leave their trash behind, track in mud, they will let their pets piss on the floor, they will vandalize the place, and then they will steal literally everything they can, even if it (was) bolted down.

Scooter rental companies are finding their scooters at the bottom of lakes and rivers. Empty bus stations are a good place to get raped. Ride-share cars that have no driver are likely going to be stripped for parts, if not, just a good place for lonely men to masturbate all over the upholstery just for the thrill of knowing the next person is going to sit in their cum.

It's hard enough for me to keep my car clean with hundreds of asses coming and going. Most of these people track in mud, smell like poor (a very specific combination of cheap laundry detergent, pot, cigarettes, and unclean pets), and worst case, throw up or spill their drink. Imagine what my vehicle would look like if I wasn't there to keep them in line.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Example: you are a pax going to the Grand Canyon. A school bus loaded with children arrive at a dangerous spot just as your driverless approaches. You will hit the bus or drive off the cliffs edge and plummet to the canyon floor. T 1) does the software crash into the bus in hopes you will survive, at the risk of injuring others? Or 2) does the driverless car drive you to you death so the children will be unharmed?


I say it will be option 3) the driverless car automatically engages control button A which will release powerful jacks to boost and propel the car over any obstacles.






Autonomous vehicles would be a great idea if people weren't in the equation. 

I can see them as a possibility for personal vehicles or maybe as shared between people who actually know each other or company employee transportation, but as a service vehicle for the masses, not so much.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

WAHN said:


> I say it will be option 3) the driverless car automatically engages control button A which will release powerful jacks to boost and propel the car over any obstacles.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> View attachment 345642


*WANT!*


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Jsaxophone said:


> I am so sick of this argument, as if self-driving cars are programmed with an ethical dilemma or that they are making life-or-death decisions on your behalf. This argument is a complete Strawman made up by someone who doesn't have ANY understanding on how self-driving cars work.
> 
> Self-driving cars really only have 2 protocols: 1. Follow a navigation route, 2. Don't bump into things.
> 
> ...


Please block me. I believe my freshman talking points are beyond your comprehension.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Another point...Uber type companies want to have enough vehicles to supply high demand periods...so, that means during low demand periods...they are largely idle...a huge investment just sitting there...where? Who knows...Car 54, where are you? Only 10 miles for a pickup...

I believe the technology is just about there...maybe 2-8 more years, but the practical profitability will likely prove elusive.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Please block me. I believe my freshman talking points are beyond your comprehension.


Why should I make the effort to do something that you want?

Self-driving cars have no morals or decisions to make. They have one failsafe: Stop!

Anyone debating whether or not a self-driving car will "Choose" to kill a pedestrian to save a passenger (or vice versa) has no concept of how self-driving cars work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WinterFlower said:


> Corporate guys sitting in an office don't see all that. They're set for a big surprise


CORPORATE IS SO DETACHED FROM REALITY IT IS PITIFUL.



Diamondraider said:


> Driverless cars are hampered with ethical issues.
> 
> Is the car programmed to protect the driver first? Or does the software decide when you die?
> 
> ...


WELL so far
Robo Cars cant seem to see trucks or emergency vehicles. Many crashes.
Perhaps its the same with busses.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Jsaxophone said:


> Why should I make the effort to do something that you want?
> 
> Self-driving cars have no morals or decisions to make. They have one failsafe: Stop!
> 
> Anyone debating whether or not a self-driving car will "Choose" to kill a pedestrian to save a passenger (or vice versa) has no concept of how self-driving cars work.


Self driving cars are being programmed with artificial intelligence in the use of machine language. This is resulting in a conundrum for programmers. The car is only as good as the programmer.



tohunt4me said:


> CORPORATE IS SO DETACHED FROM REALITY IT IS PITIFUL.
> 
> 
> WELL so far
> ...


 The cars also have a problem with litter blowing in the road.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Self driving cars are being programmed with artificial intelligence in the use of machine language. This is resulting in a conundrum for programmers. The car is only as good as the programmer.
> 
> 
> The cars also have a problem with litter blowing in the road.


Screetching Halt on Interstate 10 causes 79 car pileup.

Robo Car stopped for shopping bag . . .

Inner city youth will build cardboard corrals.

Trap cars for sport.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> P.S. I like your icon.
> Is that Domestic Violence or Terrorism being portrayed ?


:frown: It makes me sad when people don't recognize Krazy Kat.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Will riders be encouraged to tip?
> 
> I was discussing on FB today about the new robotic restaurant in Newark, with robotic servers and this question came up in regards to the restaurant.
> 
> ...


Uber is highly unlikely to ever complete their dream of "self-driving" cars.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> :frown: It makes me sad when people don't recognize Krazy Kat.


Who??!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

When self driving cars are deployed I'm getting an auto-mail leg and going back to unicorn land.

I hear there's a war brewing with the centaur/zebra axis powers. I might have to join back up to fight the forces of darkness.

Erm...

What was this thread about? I couldn't make it past "when self driving cars are deployed" with a straight face.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> ATMs ruined the world
> 
> Video games and weed killer human interaction


ATMs can't do everything.

Need $50 from your account? Sure..

I need $50, $25 in 5s $25 in 1s and here's $150 cash, some of it is from the 80s and I'm pretty sure it's real.

Sorry but this $10 is really mangled and the pic of Alexander Hamilton was defaced into Batman.

Do I neee anything else?

Uhh.. I'lol take a lollipop


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Uber is highly unlikely to ever complete their dream of "self-driving" cars.
> 
> 
> Who??!!


Ignatz is the Brick Wielding Mouse.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't see how they haven't realized the likelihood that paxes will act even more irresponsibly if there aren't drivers present in the car with them. We know what they are ready to do right now even with the owner of the car right there. If Uber's answer is supposed to be "well, we will just charge their credit cards for clean up costs", I think we can all easily imagine how well that will go over with the Uber customer base.


Maybe for the same reason that they didn't put much thought into much of anything


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I don't see how they haven't realized the likelihood that paxes will act even more irresponsibly if there aren't drivers present in the car with them. We know what they are ready to do right now even with the owner of the car right there. If Uber's answer is supposed to be "well, we will just charge their credit cards for clean up costs", I think we can all easily imagine how well that will go over with the Uber customer base.


Uber has to show customers the cleaning receipt


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I'll say. I just don't see how a company that has already lost a reported 6 billion or more is going to be able to raise the requisite capital for investing in a coast-to-coast fleet of cutting-edge technology, driver-less cars. Does anyone know how many Uber drivers are out there now? They would need at the very least _hundreds of thousands_ of SDVs -- then highly trained maintenance crews in every city to keep them running. It seems hopelessly improbable to me.


Don't forget the cost of tickets.
Think of all the riders requesting pickups in illegal to stop locations. 
Also don't forget all the cars stopped on main highways because Ubers navigation thinks that, not the parking lot that isn't on the map, is where the destination is. 
Oh, and don't forget what will happen when their navigation sends a car the wrong way on a one way or into roads that don't exist or are pedestrian only...

I love SDCs and wish we were already at 15% on highway usage...but we are nowhere close to that day


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

An online poker site had the option to tip the “dealer”. And I’m sure that some suckers actually tipped the dealer even though no human was actually dealing cards.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm definitely looking to be maimed by one of these cars. Waymo has deep pockets.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Kembolicous said:


> Yeah, uber is not going to pay for all the cars, gas, and maintenance the drivers are paying for now.


What gets me - unless Uber and Lyft merge, they are just going to have a price war with driverless cars until fares are super cheap just like they did with drivers. Will they really be making as much as they think they will? Plus they'll have all the maintenance and gas, etc..


----------

